# reptile safe sealant



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ok i want to seal my cresties new cage as it is most definitly NOT water tight at the bottom but want to make sure i get a 100% safe sealant.

is bathroom sealant ok or does it have to be clear aquariam sealant and if so, can this only be bought from pet shops, or do DIY shops sell it too?

if i find a bathroom sealant that says non toxic will that be ok or do i need to go to a pet shop to get the aquariam one (or wherever else sells it)

also, do i need one of those guns to put the tube in or can you buy them that work without a gun? 

i hope im making sence here? : victory:


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

ive always used aquaseal which most petshops with fish should have. and it just comes out without a gun.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I have asked this question before and been told Bathroom Sealant is fine but i have yet to do this as i am still dubious as it stinks!
Aqua sealant may the way forward. Thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ok cool, and can i get that from a DIY store or only from pet shops?

oh wait, you already said, fish selling pet shops 

i might take a trip to my local one then (sod the revision ^_^)

actually, looking online it only comes up with aquaseal as being used to repairing wet suits??


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

You can get aquarium grade sealent from ebay for £6 posted. You just need a 'gun' to use it but once you have one of those it'll last you forever. (the gun that is!)

Some other sealents contain anti fungal properties and I was told to avoid sealents containing this when using with herps.
For the same price I'd go for aquarium grade and you wont have to worry.

Aquarium Silicone Sealant HIGH QUALITY CLEAR OR BLACK on eBay, also Aquariums Bowls Tanks, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-May-08 15:56:49 BST)

Available in clear or black. This is the seller I used and it arrived within two days.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Online Pet Supplies Store UK. Pet Products: Geocel Aquarium Sealant 25g

iv found this stuff which doesnt need a gun (im not DIY inclined so will never need the gun again) but does anyone know how much 25g really is? if it will actually enable me to seal the viv or if 25g isnt very much?


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

The gun things are only usually a couple of quid from a DIY place, but most aquarium things I've seen in passing in the petshops has it's own applicatory type bits as far as I recall. 

Bathroom/window sealant etc are waterproof and most only stink whilst sealing and even then not much, but I'd be worried about their safety - always go with the specific stuff for the purpose, in this case the aquatic stuff. If in doubt don't risk it, your new addition to your collection will be happier and you will too knowing you've not risked owt. :2thumb:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

25g is smaller than a small tube of toothpaste. I thinkg you'd be lucky if that amount would seal two edges


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

monkeygirl said:


> Online Pet Supplies Store UK. Pet Products: Geocel Aquarium Sealant 25g
> 
> iv found this stuff which doesnt need a gun (im not DIY inclined so will never need the gun again) but does anyone know how much 25g really is? if it will actually enable me to seal the viv or if 25g isnt very much?


 
yep i ve used that before had to use 3 tubes but at my petshop they have different sizes


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ok cool, they have a 75g one too, do you think that would be big enough?

https://www.pettreatsnottingham.co.uk/Aquatics/Ailments and Remedies/Aquarium_Sealant__75g_407.html


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Vase said:


> 25g is smaller than a small tube of toothpaste. I thinkg you'd be lucky if that amount would seal two edges


 
Good point.

Loving you signiture msg too! ROFL! :lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

ok is this stuff ok if i buy a gun?

Silicone Sealant for Koi Ponds / Aquarium Aquatic Grade on eBay, also Pumps Valves, Ponds Water Features, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 02-Jun-08 21:39:59 BST)

or this one?

Geocel Aquarium Silicone Sealant 310 ml - best price on eBay, also Koi Pond Fish, Ponds Water Features, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 24-May-08 13:11:23 BST)

the first one is cheaper


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

is this aquaseal stuff ok to use for beardies?
obviously the viv is going to have a high temparature...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Jamesferrassie said:


> is this aquaseal stuff ok to use for beardies?
> obviously the viv is going to have a high temparature...


yer any aquarium sealent is fine

Avoid using bathroom kitchen sealents as these contain anti fungel and anti bacteral chemicals which can be very harmful to reptiles. 

jay


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> yer any aquarium sealent is fine
> 
> Avoid using bathroom kitchen sealents as these contain anti fungel and anti bacteral chemicals which can be very harmful to reptiles.
> 
> jay


 
so is this aquaseal stuff for an aquarium good to use at temps around 100 - 110 degrees or not?


----------



## Callum84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Geocel stuff is spot on, I made mistake of buying 2 25g tubes to seal my ex48 and ran out with inches to go.
Got the large 310 tube on eBay which will come in very handy in future


----------

